# How many ENWorlders does it take to change a light bulb



## nyrfherdr (Sep 28, 2005)

How many ENWorlders does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light
bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs

53 to flame the spell checkers

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ...

another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and that "light bulb"
is perfectly correct

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are in violation
of their "acceptable use policy"

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to please take this
discussion to a lightbulb group

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and
lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use light bulbs
and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy
the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique
and what brands are faulty

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the
corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this
group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all
headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

12 to post to the group that the! They will no longer post because they 
cannot
handle the light bulb controversy

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three" and "I Love your Lightbulb!!"

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ

44 to ask what is a "FAQ"

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about
light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start
it all over again...


----------



## RedWick (Sep 29, 2005)

47 to say "Best. Thread. EVAR!"


----------



## Agback (Sep 29, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> 203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be stopped.




Cross-posting?


----------



## Keith Robinson (Sep 29, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> How many ENWorlders does it take to change a light bulb?




This is all very well, but how would YOU pronunce light-bulb?


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 29, 2005)

thekyngdoms said:
			
		

> This is all very well, but how would YOU pronunce light-bulb?




phonetically...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 29, 2005)

Agback said:
			
		

> Cross-posting?



It's a Usenet term. This bit originally was posted there, and cross-posting (people posting a single linked post to unrelated forums) is a real issue, or was, back when more than 10 people were using Usenet.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 29, 2005)

1 to post a picture of a lightbulb.


----------



## Acquana (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh, WOW!  Sarcasm!  Haven't ever seen _that_ before!

Did you come up with the all by yourself or did it take all of Nothinland to help you?

LOL INTERNETS


----------



## Agback (Sep 29, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> It's a Usenet term.




I know it is. I also know that ENworld isn't a UseNet forum.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 29, 2005)

Agback said:
			
		

> I know it is. I also know that ENworld isn't a UseNet forum.



For one thing, there's not nearly enough spam.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 29, 2005)

1. Person to post, "Holy Cow this has been around for a long time."


----------



## Cithindril (Sep 29, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> How many ENWorlders does it take to change a light bulb?
> 
> 1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
> 
> ...




Me too!

Best Post Ever!


----------



## CalicoDave (Sep 29, 2005)

1 person to post "the original lightbulb was the best"


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 29, 2005)

1 to post: "nyrfherdr, you got too much spare time!"


----------



## ThirdWizard (Sep 29, 2005)

Agback said:
			
		

> Cross-posting?




Posting the same message to two forums (or subforums within the same forum) is considered crossposting on message boards. If one were to ask a question in General and also in OGL, for example, that would be crossposting.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Sep 29, 2005)

So, what was better, first edition lightbulbs, second edition lightbulbs or third edition lightbulbs?  By the way, when do the fourth edition lightbulbs come out?  If they ever reprint the lightbulb source book, they should sell the rights back to Edison because he really got screwed over back when they were making the second edition lightbulbs.  Nobody makes lightbulbs like he did.

DM


----------



## Rel (Sep 29, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Oh, WOW!  Sarcasm!  Haven't ever seen _that_ before!
> 
> Did you come up with the all by yourself or did it take all of Nothinland to help you?
> 
> LOL INTERNETS




...and one to post for the sole reason of flirting with Acquana.


How *you* doin'?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 29, 2005)

*giggles*  That was very funny.  Made my night.


----------



## Rel (Sep 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *giggles*  That was very funny.  Made my night.




And how *you* doin'?


----------



## Von Ether (Sep 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And how *you* doin'?



 3 to say "swiped/stolen/shwing" to indicate they've put the lightbulb post as their new sig.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 29, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And how *you* doin'?




obviously she's not doing well at all if this made her night......


----------



## Acquana (Sep 29, 2005)

Heh

Very flattered indeed.  ^_^


----------



## ssampier (Sep 29, 2005)

45 to post the light bulb mechanics are broken! Twist off is much too easy.

10 to post that fluorescent light bulbs save energy

5 to ask for exact light bulb schematics for commenting further

1 to post that “My hat of flickering bulb-lights knows no bounds”


----------



## Storyteller01 (Sep 29, 2005)

one person per page to post "Wow! This rates this many pages??".


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

nyrfherdr said:
			
		

> 33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all
> headers and signatures, and add "Me too"



Those would be the AOLers, right?


----------



## Frostmarrow (Sep 29, 2005)

thekyngdoms said:
			
		

> This is all very well, but how would YOU pronunce light-bulb?




Light-bowlb as in cow.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 29, 2005)

...can we get a sticky for the litebulb thread...

(this is a joke...bad one)


----------



## jinx crossbow (Sep 29, 2005)

1 Asking: What light bulbs are for? 
42 Who post their new *light bulb changer prestige class*
75 Who post their *light bulb changling monster*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

1 to argue that a light bulb isn't an appropriate encounter for the average poster.


----------



## reveal (Sep 29, 2005)

1 to ask "Why is this in Meta?"


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Sep 29, 2005)

1 Nothinglander to report back to home base about what the kooky ENWorlders are up to now.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 29, 2005)

1 cantankerous old codger to post what's wrong with candles? that's how we did it in the old days and it still works. heck it works when the power goes out. the candle is the only true form of powered light. all the other forms are just poor imitations of the real thing.

my hat of light bulbs knows no limits.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1 cantankerous old codger to post what's wrong with candles? that's how we did it in the old days and it still works. heck it works when the power goes out. the candle is the only true form of powered light. all the other forms are just poor imitations of the real thing.
> 
> my hat of light bulbs knows no limits.




We have a winner.


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1 cantankerous old codger to post what's wrong with candles? that's how we did it in the old days and it still works. heck it works when the power goes out. the candle is the only true form of powered light. all the other forms are just poor imitations of the real thing.
> 
> my hat of light bulbs knows no limits.



LOL!  Well said and not particularly unexpected, *diaglo*!  Welcome to the lightbulb thread.

But remember, when someone gets a good idea there's never a candle over their head.

1 Professional Thread Hijacker to ask why it's always a lightbulb that appears over someone's head when they get a good idea


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 29, 2005)

1 to wonder what Nothingland is supposed to have to do with the whole light bulb thread.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 29, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> LOL!  Well said and not particularly unexpected, *diaglo*!  Welcome to the lightbulb thread.
> 
> But remember, when someone gets a good idea there's never a candle over their head.
> 
> 1 Professional Thread Hijacker to ask why it's always a lightbulb that appears over someone's head when they get a good idea





2 Pro Thread jackers.   BAH.. how many times have you burned a lightbulb at both ends? or left your lightbulb in the wind? or blew out your lightbulbs on a birthday cake? or made lightbulbs out of the fat from your defeated enemies?


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 2 Pro Thread jackers.   BAH.. how many times have you burned a lightbulb at both ends? or left your lightbulb in the wind? or blew out your lightbulbs on a birthday cake? or made lightbulbs out of the fat from your defeated enemies?



All very good points.  I think the problem with seeing a candle over someone's head comes from video game influence, in which a candle over a character's head means they have a death curse placed upon them.  Bah.  Stupid video games.

I love thread hijacking.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 30, 2005)

You may want to check these links for information about light bulbs...

http://www.topbulb.com/ 

http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bllight.htm 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_bulb


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 30, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1 cantankerous old codger to post what's wrong with candles? that's how we did it in the old days and it still works. heck it works when the power goes out. the candle is the only true form of powered light. all the other forms are just poor imitations of the real thing.
> 
> my hat of light bulbs knows no limits.



I love back up generators.


----------



## genshou (Sep 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love back up generators.



1 eco-conservatist to point out the fuel inefficiency of backup generators and how they negatively affect the environment.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 1, 2005)

1 crash test dummie who ate his sister's cooking from her easy baked oven. heated via lightbulb. and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 1, 2005)

1 to post about this thread to RPGNet, leading to a 26 page thread featuring 52 flames, 46 off-topic references to Exalted, 5 mentions of how the poster's narratavist game handles lightbulb changing so much better, 9 claims that mechanics for lightbulb changing are useless, and 1 assertion that the d20 system is utterly incapable of handling lightbulb changing.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2005)

And 50 EnWorlder's running off to Nothingland to boo-hoo and grip when the lightbulb thread is closed when it devolves into a flame war.


----------



## genshou (Oct 1, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1 crash test dummie who ate his sister's cooking from her easy baked oven. heated via lightbulb. and lived to tell the tale.



Hee!  I remember those!  A brave soul you are indeed, *diaglo*.  But back to the thread hijack about candles [], how about an easy baked GRILL that cooks over an open flame!  The superiority of candles, now in child-sized cooking devices!  Lawsuits ensue as houses burn down...


----------



## Dextra (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't forget about the four PDF publishers who proudly announce that their product best handled the light bulb changing mechanic, and letting you know where you can buy it.

And at least one grammar nazi (most likely British, could be Canuck) who cringes and weeps at an American referring to it as a lite bulb (does it have less fat?  Taste less filling?)

Don't even get me started about the rumours about 4.0 light bulbs coming out...


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 4, 2005)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Don't even get me started about the rumours about 4.0 light bulbs coming out...




Don't forget the thread purporting to show all the lightbulb versons there have actually been, thus proving the next will be something like the 33rd edition.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 4, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Don't forget the thread purporting to show all the lightbulb versons there have actually been, thus proving the next will be something like the 33rd edition.




1 tired old candlemaker.. "Bah, Thomas Edison was a hack. Everyone knows the candle was the best form of light. He just felt threatened by us. And wanted to steal our thunder."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 1 tired old candlemaker.. "Bah, Thomas Edison was a hack. Everyone knows the candle was the best form of light. He just felt threatened by us. And wanted to steal our thunder."



My hat of [scented] candles knows no limit!


----------



## genshou (Oct 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My hat of [scented] candles knows no limit!



What's wrong with scented candles, exactly?  I like to go to the arts & crafts store just to walk through the scented candles section.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 5, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> What's wrong with scented candles, exactly?  I like to go to the arts & crafts store just to walk through the scented candles section.



When my sister used to live at home, she would have 50 scented candles lit, all a different odor. Her room was next to mine, and connected via ventilation so it made my room stink!


----------



## Eloi (Oct 23, 2005)

1 to mention that the RAW primarily discusses torches and lanterns, and could we please avoid confusion with these non-Core "light bulbs". 

/inclusion of side topic
(Continual Light on a piece of chalk + drag it along the right wall = never lost.)
/endinclusion


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 24, 2005)

Eloi said:
			
		

> Continual Light on a piece of chalk + drag it along the right wall = never lost.)




Response: _Continual Light_ on many pieces of chalk. Use to draw many lines on the walls leading every which way. Giggle maniacally at flustered adventurers.


----------



## EricNoah (Nov 2, 2005)

Not a bump.  

Seriously. 

More like a sig test. 

Carry on.


----------

